# kirk key interlock



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

hello,

I am not anywhere near Torento, and I don't know anything about Canada, but in the USA Kirk Key interlocks are a very serious concern, as they _must be._ This is one of the _most life threating installs you will ever perform_!

"how to implement kirk key interlock in drawout type breaker"

Contact your Kirk Key supplier for your specific interlock scheme direction. Do not ever lose that key, if you even receive the lockset! These are controled items in the USA. Be diligent, sir.

Merry Christmas Everyone and Best Wishes


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Kirk key will not know how their locks and keys are implemented. 

Key interlocked circuit breakers and bolted pressure switches are designed to be operated in a specific sequence. Main tie Main, dual source bypass, A-B feeders, ect.

It is important to understand the operation of the system and what the intent of the engineer was when he designed the system.

Often a CB or switch must be opened prior to removing a key and inserting that key into another CB ore switch to energize from that source. Too many varietys of designs to cover without more specifics.

Some keys are captive when the device is closed others when the device is open, once again depending on the systems design.

DO NOT FORCE THE KEY

UNDERSTAND THE SYSTEM OPERATION PRIOR TO OPERATING THE SYSTEM.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

hello_gaurang,

My advice still stands about Kirk. Their website shows 45 installation schemes, and I'll bet their applications engineer will be happy to help you design a safe installation.

www.kirkkey.com/ 

Merry Christmas Everyone and Best Wishes


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I mis-read his post I thought he needed to know HOW TO OPERATE AN EXISTING key system

For adding a kirk key system them can give advice on installing on a particular brand, but will not go into designing a system in my experience. We deal with kirk key regularly.

What are you trying to accomplish with a key interlock system?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Each application is unique.
I have a site dealing with radar towers. It's a 5 key system.To nuetralize the radar,associated motors (rotation and angles) access doors etc.

These are definately more life safety than fire alarm etc.

Be carefull and understand the system.

After install, check it 10 ways to sunday,just to be sure it's the sequence designed.


----------

